
A Functional Interface for Key/Value Store - based2
https://www.lendup.com/engineering/post/functional-interface-key-value-store
======
godisdad
See also:
[https://github.com/twitter/storehaus](https://github.com/twitter/storehaus)

------
jaxondu
Is there anything similar in NodeJS?

~~~
ngz00
If you have a similar use case, you should probably just setup a Kafka and
Hadoop implementation. You could probably get a lot better performance by
using a shared memory store to keep the intermittent states.

------
setheron
Is there a Java similar library ?

------
2data222
Link to correct url: [https://www.lendup.com/engineering/post/functional-
interface...](https://www.lendup.com/engineering/post/functional-interface-
key-value-store)

